# linux-opera vs opera



## Anonymous (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi!

We have in ports linux-opera and opera. 
What is different between this two ports, please? Is linux-opera faster as some users say? More plugins?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 25, 2010)

Linux plugins can be used with the native Opera (source).


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 25, 2010)

I dunno, I just use both of them so I can log into more than one account on the same webmail service.  I guess opera(10.60) has private tabs now, though, so that may be redundant.

They run about equally as well & fast anyway.


----------



## phoenix (Jul 26, 2010)

linux-opera requires the use of the Linuxulator.

opera is a native FreeBSD binary.

Which is faster depends on the plugins that you use.  If you *need* Adobe Flash, then you will have the Linuxulator installed already, and may as well use the Linux version of Opera.  Then you get access to a lot more plugins.  If you don't *need* Adobe Flash, then you can run the native version of Opera.


----------

